# Leiterquerschnitt im Schaltschrank bestimmten



## Snake787 (19 September 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade dabei meine Technikerarbeit zu machen. Das heißt es ist Neuland für mich selbstständig einen Schaltschrank zu planen (ich hab natürlich ein Betreuer aber selbständiges arbeiten steht im vordergrund...)

Da ich dabei natürlich auch den Leiterquerschnitt richtig bestimmen muss und ich keine "ja denk mal so dürfts passen" aktion starten möcht, ist hier meine Frage wie man den Querschnitt bei Schaltschränken richtig bestimmt? 
Mir geht es *NICHT* darum ob ich eine Nummer kleiner als angegeben nehmen darf!!!
Berechne ich den erlaubten Strom genauso wie wenn ich einen Motor in 100m entfernung anschließen muss, also mit Spannungsverlust von 3% etc. oder kann ich hier einfach sagen, 
- das Gerät zieht max 12A --> ich sichere die Leitung mit 16A ab und such eine Querschnitt aus der Tabelle aus

Gibt es hierfür wieder eine spezielle Tabelle oder kann ich die DIN VDE 0298-4 nehmen? Wenn ja, ich würde Spalte B1 wählen. Gibt es im Schaltschrank eine Regel was für einen Faktor man bei Häufung im Kabelkanal wählt?? Dies kann man ja nicht immer genau wissen wie viele Kabel im Kanal liegen...

Vielleicht könnt ihr auch eine Seite empfehlen in der man das nachlesen kann bzw sogar ein Buch?? 
An das offizielle VDE-Werk zu kommen ist ja extrem teuer...

Vielen Dank im vorraus!
Schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Air-Wastl (19 September 2010)

Ich hab auf meinem Firmenrechner ne Tabelle! Hab sie mal
aus einem 400x 300 Pixel großen Bild auf einer Homepage abgeschrieben
und eine eigene Excel Tabelle raus gemacht. Kannste Montag bekommen.

MFG

edit sagt:

http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fachwissen/fachartikel/technik/innere-verdrahtung/


----------



## dalbi (19 September 2010)

Hi,

http://www.rittal.de/downloads/PrintMedia/Rittal_allg/de/schaltschrankexperten.pdf

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Air-Wastl (20 September 2010)

Für alle die es gebrauchen können!
Glaub danach kann man ich schon ganz gut 
richten!

Viel Spaß damit und der "Danke Button" ist unten rechts ;-)


MFG


----------



## Snake787 (20 September 2010)

Hey danke für eure schnelle und geile Hilfe!
Wieso hört die verlegung denn ab 25mm² im Kanal auf? Ist es unüblich größere Querschnitte im Kanal zu verlegen?? wie werden die Leitungen denn dann verlegt?

Steuerleitung sind ja meist nicht sehr belastet, oft nicht mal 1A. gibt es hier einen "Mindestquerschnitt"? Ich frag da die Tabelle erst bei 1,5mm² anfängt.


----------



## dalbi (20 September 2010)

Hi,

http://www.rittal.de/downloads/PrintMedia/Rittal_allg/de/schaltschrankexperten.pdf

lese es Dir doch mal durch, da steht alles drin.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ThorstenD2 (20 September 2010)

Snake787 schrieb:


> Hey danke für eure schnelle und geile Hilfe!
> Wieso hört die verlegung denn ab 25mm² im Kanal auf? Ist es unüblich größere Querschnitte im Kanal zu verlegen?? wie werden die Leitungen denn dann verlegt?
> 
> Steuerleitung sind ja meist nicht sehr belastet, oft nicht mal 1A. gibt es hier einen "Mindestquerschnitt"? Ich frag da die Tabelle erst bei 1,5mm² anfängt.


 
Wir haben auch schon 240mm² im Kanal verlegt. Aber meist hängt dann ja eh ne Batterie von Schützen und Motorschutz / Sanftanlauf / Frequenzumrichter drann, daß man sich nur von Bauteil zu Bauteil hangelt mit dickem Kupfer (Plexi Berührungsschutz), laminiertes Kupfer oder kleine freie Stücke Kabel nimmt.

Mindestquerschnitt für Steuerleitungen: Bei uns ist für  Steuerleitungen 0,75mm² Standard - Analog mit 0,5mm². Reine Melde-Schränke werden auch mal in 0,5mm² gebaut. Irgendwann gehn die Klapp-Deckel von den Siemens 300er Baugruppen auch nicht mehr zu..hatte ich am WE erst wieder nen Umbau mit 1mm²


----------

